# Bf 287



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Anyone got any history on this one

John


----------



## Tommy Kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2005)

BF 287 was Swiftsure in'64 and Bounty in'79 ,but different boats.


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Tommy Was told INS 30 Swiftsure went to Ireland realy confused now

Thanks again John


----------



## causea (Oct 21, 2006)

Swiftsure went to Ireland in 1968 became Sureswift W287


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Did she go to bf then Ireland or go to Ireland from Lossie thanks again 

John


----------



## causea (Oct 21, 2006)

John, I thought she went straight to Ireland from Lossie but like you have no knowledge of her going BF but would be interested to find out.


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Someone on the other site was saying she was in Gamrie for a whilie John, "the plot deepens" (Read)


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a list o boats built in Macduff (Clem Paterson) Swiftsure INS 30 Yard No
93 then BF 287 it has got me scratchen my head (Bald)


----------



## Douglas Paterson (May 2, 2010)

She was definately BF 287 after INS. The radio call sign is the same for both boats. I think Georgie Jack went on to have the Ocean Bounty BF 7.........an old sputnik. then the Bounty BF 287.......an old wooden drifter?
Douglas
www.fishingboatheritage.com


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot for all your help

John


----------



## John Retired (Nov 21, 2008)

Would there be a photo of her as BF 287


----------

